# Krötenzaun am Gartenteich



## nicknack (12. Feb. 2008)

Hallo!

In diesem Jahr möchte ich versuchen einige __ Kröten davon abzuhalten, unseren
Gartenteich zu "betreten". Ich hätte ja nichts dagegen, wenn nur ein paar Kröten ihre "Flitterwochen" bei uns verbringen würden... aber im letzten Jahr war das echt eine riesen Schweinerei (Gruppensex ohne Ende)... 
Fast mehr Kröten wie Wasser... Es ist zwar Natur, aber ich mag die dicken Erdkröten nicht sehr gerne und mir wäre es lieber, wenn sie weiter wandern zu anderen Gewässern.

Nun meine Frage:
Wollte gerne 50 cm hohen Hasenkastendraht um den Teich herumbauen (vorübergehend). Glaubt ihr die Kröten können daran hochklettern?
Oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee? Oder vielleicht ein Netz?

Grüße Nicky


----------



## laolamia (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Krötenzaun am Gartenteich*

an der strasse wird ein zaun gespannt und alle paar meter ein eimer eingegraben.
dann den eimer beim nachbarn uebern zaun.....


----------



## Christine (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Krötenzaun am Gartenteich*

Du solltest froh sein, wenn sie zu Dir kommen. Ich beneide Dich im jede Kröte.

Sie sind fressenUngeziefer, machen keinen Lärm und sch.... nicht auf den Bürgersteig. Achja - sie sind in Deutschland (und soweit ich weiß auch in AUS und CH) ganzjährig geschützt - bestimmt nicht, weil es zuviele davon gibt.

Altes Sprichwort: Eine Kröte im Garten ist wertvoll wie ein Goldstück.

Sorry - nix persönliches, nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Krötenzaun am Gartenteich*

Hallo Nicky.

Wenn ich mir Deine Bilder vom Teich so ansehen (für alle, die diese jetzt suchen - > hier klicken)) denke ich, Du bringst auch noch ein krötenfreundliches Gewässer auf dem Grundstück unter.
In dieses könntest Du die __ Kröten umleiten. So haben alle was davon.
Ich beneide Dich ebenfalls um sie....

Bedenke bitte, dass diese Amphibien schon vor uns Menschen an Deinem Bauplatz lebten und wir uns moralisch dafür verantwortlich fühlen sollten, dass sie auch nach uns noch auf diesem Planeten weilen. 

Viele Koibesitzer haben natürlich nicht ganz unbegründete Bedenken, __ Frösche/Kröten im Teich zu haben...
http://koipraxis.ch/images/Froschchagoi2.gif
Es gibt noch viel krassere Bilder. Eigentlich auch hier im Forum, aber ich finde sie gerade nicht. 

EDIT: Und hier noch ein passender Thread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4129
Und noch einer: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13905


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Krötenzaun am Gartenteich*

Hallo

Krötenzäune sind aus glattem Kunststoff , (bufo bufo kann klettern)
müssen in die Erde eingegraben werden
und dienen dazu die __ Kröten zu Übergängen (Tunneln) zu leiten oder
in Eimern als "Fallgruben" zu sammeln damit engagierte Tierschützer
sie täglich mehrmals entnehmen und zu den Laichgewässern tragen .....

Macht so was Sinn bei Dir ?

die gedankliche Verknüpfung :

.. " eh hier steht ein Zaun , hier sind wir nicht gern gesehen ; lass uns weiter ziehen
und wo anders poppen ..."

traue ich den Kröten eigentlich nicht zu 

Ich freue mich über meine Kröten !  

 



und die singen so schön

 

mfG


----------



## fleur (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Krötenzaun am Gartenteich*

Hallo Nicky,

ich kann Annett und den anderen nur zustimmen:  

__ Kröten sind sehr scheue und sensible Tiere, äußerst nützlich und außerdem geschützt.

Gut, sie sehen nicht besonders gut aus, aber das tue ich manchmal morgens auch nicht.

Sie bleiben ja nicht das ganze Jahr in deinem Teich.

Denke daran: *einen Garten zu haben, heißt teilen lernen !*

Nix für ungut
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der alle Tiere mag)


----------



## jochen (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Krötenzaun am Gartenteich*

Hallo,



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, sie sehen nicht besonders gut aus



nana, wer sagt den so was...:shock 

ist die nich süß ?.. 

 

@ Nicky

wenn du dir die Mühe machen möchtest, und du ein geeignetes Biotop findest, würde ich die von Karsten vorgeschlagene Lösung versuchen....

oder besser,

du findest __ Kröten ab jetzt schön...


----------

